# New Edwards E-FR-8 model



## nikt (Nov 17, 2009)

still not listed on the official ESP website


















Spec:
BODY: Alder 
NECK: 3P Maple 
FINGERBOARD: Rosewood/24frets 
SCALE: *27inch* (685.8mm) 
JOINT: Neck Thru
BRIDGE: Hip Shot 8 Strings Bridge
PICKUPS: *Seymour Duncan Blackout ABH-1n8, Seymour Duncan Blackout ABH-1b8 * 
CONTROLS: Master Volume/Master Tone/3Way PU Selector

160.000 yens


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow that is pretty sweet!!!


----------



## pink freud (Nov 17, 2009)

I'd like to see a Potbelly 8.


----------



## Kimling (Nov 17, 2009)

OMG. That thing isn't exactly helping my GAS for an 8-string!


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 17, 2009)

Holy..........................
If I could have got this instead of my intrepid........ I would have...


----------



## Galius (Nov 17, 2009)

the neck inlay is fugly...


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 17, 2009)

I hate the body shape, inlay, and color but everything else is awesome


----------



## Dusty201087 (Nov 17, 2009)

Galius said:


> the neck inlay is fugly...



My thoughts exactly, that and the fretboard could certainly be a few shades darker


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice. That rosewood FB is bumming me out though. Woulda been sweet with Ebony.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Nov 17, 2009)

I wonder after shipping and everything how much one of these will cost in the states anyway?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 17, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> Wow that is pretty sweet!!!



My sentiments exactly


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Nov 17, 2009)

THe only thing that stops me from wanting that is the damn inlay...
Other than that it looks amazing.


----------



## nikt (Nov 17, 2009)

Am I the only one that think that black bridge and tuners look weird with with cosmo black (RoHS my ass) knobs and switch?

and, yes that would look 10 time better with ebony fretboard and without the inlay


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 17, 2009)

I wish they would make a "less metal" looking version of the Forest body.


----------



## Demeyes (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of that. I never really liked that shape and the inlay only makes it look even worse to me. Good to see more shapes for the 8 strings though.


----------



## thanatos (Nov 17, 2009)

like this body shade it's so metooool 

blackout for 8 string don't know it existed


----------



## NemesisTheory (Nov 17, 2009)

That's one of the cooler 8's I've seen lately. It definitely needs an ebony board, but I could deal with it as is!


----------



## JonnHatch (Nov 17, 2009)

OMG! Thats amazing, ANOTHER black 8 string!!!!

Other than being black, and the inlay, its sweet. 

I wish companies would stop assuming black is the only "metal" color for a guitar


----------



## splinter8451 (Nov 17, 2009)

Dang.... they could not have just made it no inlays? I have wanted a Forest model for years now and this is very tempting but those inlays... too much like Kerry King tribal shit haha.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Nov 17, 2009)

Meh, pass. Don't like the glossy black paint; looks cheap. Rosewood fretboard and inlay are a bit tacky. I'm impressed that they included such nice pickups on a low-end model though. I'm also not averse to the shape itself.

I'm sure it's playable, but it's not my thing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow, another black 8 string meant for F#, how boring.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Nov 17, 2009)

That is what IM TALKING ABOUT!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 17, 2009)

wish it was a 7 instead


----------



## Xiphos68 (Nov 17, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> wish it was a 7 instead


They had a 7 string version one time.


----------



## vortex_infinium (Nov 18, 2009)

I think that shape only looks good with a bass scale.

Also I can look past the inlays but the white nut... Ewww...


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 18, 2009)

Not so bad ... but the fretboard ... meh... if only it had an Ebony Fretboard.. with no inlays...


----------



## Miek (Nov 18, 2009)

Well, it's an 8 string alright.


----------



## maxident213 (Nov 18, 2009)

I like the Forest shape & honestly this is the first 8-string I've seen that makes me go . The inlay does suck, it's the same as on the LTD F-400, which I still don't like but have gotten used to. I don't know why ESP/LTD/Edwards always seem to be hemorrhaging abalone. I agree too about the colour, there are enough black guitars already, the world needs more GREEN guitars. 

Still this is very interesting. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Nov 18, 2009)

JonnHatch said:


> OMG! Thats amazing, ANOTHER black 8 string!!!!
> 
> Other than being black, and the inlay, its sweet.
> 
> I wish companies would stop assuming black is the only "metal" color for a guitar


I like my guitars black, just like my coffee 
Seriously, this looks awesome! I've always loved the forest-shape 

...
I need money


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 18, 2009)

visually it´s not quite my thing, but specs wise it´s one of the few production 8´s that has me interested. it´s a step ahead of the rest with the alder and the remotely interesting body shape!


----------



## BlackMetalVenom (Nov 18, 2009)

*Blackouts.....*


----------



## yevetz (Nov 18, 2009)

AWESOME! If it's MIJ it will be mine


----------



## Randy (Nov 18, 2009)

nikt said:


> PICKUPS: *Seymour Duncan Blackout ABH-1n8, Seymour Duncan Blackout ABH-1b8 *


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 18, 2009)

This guitar does nothing for me, but yay for more options!


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Not bad, but I always preferred the American Forest shape over the Japanese one. I actually like the inlay, but the black has got to go, and like I said..use the American shape and it would be awesome.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 18, 2009)

that inlay is cooool


----------



## Cancer (Nov 18, 2009)

I would rock that all over God's green.....


----------



## Deadseen (Nov 19, 2009)

The adult part of me says no, but the teenager in me screams of joy.


----------



## dis89 (Nov 19, 2009)

Has to be very cool, i saw edwards one f series which played obviously better than esp sanskrit.. Hipshot and scale are yay, but the the inlays, pups and rosewood are nay... And it would be much better for me if it was translucent, not another black guitar.. Anyway, the axe is pure win!


----------



## Ishan (Nov 19, 2009)

I can't see the pic in the OP post but are you guys talking about this :






This is one of the worst looking 8 I've ever seen  and I like the forest shape. On this one the body is all deformed and small, the headstock looks gigantic.


----------



## dis89 (Nov 19, 2009)

If you only tried playing stock edwards forester 6string you would change your mind


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Nov 19, 2009)

Sweet guitar. I love the rosewood fretboard and inlay. A little contrast is a good thing. Black is beautiful but that would also be sweet in an alpine white.


----------



## Setnakt (Nov 20, 2009)

For an $1800 custom, it's lacking in frills, so it's funny that the assumption is that it will be a production model.

I've never been much into ESPs, but it being an 8 string makes that body look so brutal. Despite the usual critique I would actually be interested in this if they released it at a decent price.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 21, 2009)

Pretty cool but the inlay is a little too much for me.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 21, 2009)

holy shit

I just checked Ikebe...they have a ton of awesome new shit

&#402;C&#402;P&#402;x&#352;y&#352;í&#8220;Xweb site &#352;y&#352;í&#338;&#376;&#65533;õ - &#402;M&#402;^&#65533;[


&#402;C&#402;P&#402;x&#352;y&#352;í&#8220;Xweb site &#352;y&#352;í&#338;&#376;&#65533;õ - &#402;M&#402;^&#65533;[

scallopwned fretboard o.o
36 frets


----------



## Dusty201087 (Nov 21, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> holy shit
> 
> I just checked Ikebe...they have a ton of awesome new shit
> 
> ...



Some of those are awesome  I have to say, I liked the F8 a lot more in the silver finish than the black. I want that 36 fret guitar as a seven too


----------

